# Few questions about my CHL.



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

I was planning an 18 hour drive by myself, can i carry across state??
Is it Ok to keep a hidden gun in your car all the time or are you supposed to bring it in the house when you get home every night?? Just curious


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Which State or States are we talking about? Everyone of them has diffrent laws when it comes to carrying a gun.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Map*

http://www.handgunlaw.us/LicMaps/ccwmap.php

http://www.carryconcealed.net/packngo/index.php

Hope this helps


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

blackie said:


> I was planning an 18 hour drive by myself, can i carry across state??
> Is it Ok to keep a hidden gun in your car all the time or are you supposed to bring it in the house when you get home every night?? Just curious


Depends on your home state and the states that have reciprocity with your state. Remember that when you're not in your home state, you have to follow the other state's rules for CCW, so it's best to know them beforehand. One biggie to know is whether or not you have to inform an officer that you are carrying if you get pulled over. Check out the handgunlaw link. It will give you some great info.

Even if it where OK, I'd never leave a gun in the car overnight. Way to easy to break into a car and even if it's in the garage, those aren't 100% secure either.


----------



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

From houston tx to Ohio , soo thats Arkansas Tennessee Kentucky and Ohio. and yeah i guess leaving a gun in my car overnight is not a good idea cause it would be easy access for someone, thanks for the tip:mrgreen:


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

Texas CCW not recognized in Ohio. See below.
http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

If you have the time before your journey, why not get a Florida or Utah non-resident permit both are recognised by Ohio as well as numerous other states. Also Ohio is the only state that you are passing through that requires you to inform any Leos you have contact with.
http://carryconcealed.net/packngo/


----------

